# drywall ceiling, how does one finish side steps or racetrack?



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

what is the pupose, just visual detailing?


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

if your going to spraytexture it you could tape it and keep it clean , but if your going to paint it no texture i would use z bead. u have to get it at a drywall supply place , tamarack , drywall supply, in minnesota. make sure to get 1/2- 5/8 depending on what you use for the race track , also pick up some gyp to gyp screws .. screws that screw into drywall where there is no wood to screw to. its not easy for the novice but its doable if you take your time.


----------



## nking (Dec 15, 2009)

tape works the best you can fold it to the corner and dont be afraid to use a few nails it will make your life alot easyer


----------

